# King Rich or KRV or XYZ 2000 motor wiring help



## komatias (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi all,

I have just put down a deposit for a used King Rich or KRV or XYZ mill. 







My shop does not have three phase and I loath to use a rotary phase converter. So I am going to use an invertor aka VFD. The motor name plate says 2.2kW 415V.

For this to work well with torque through out the range of speeds, I need to rewire the phases such that they can run 3x 240V and not 3x 415v. That is the easy bit...IF the motor is easily rewired like some newer motors are.

My question to you all is if anybody has one of these machines with the Tong Fu Taiwanese motor could they take a photo of the inside of the housing that the power cables connect to on the motor and post?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## komatias (Sep 10, 2013)

Finally got the machine delivered and leveled.

Turns out the motor cannot be externally rewired to Delta connection, but this is not a big problem.

The Star point is not buried inside the coils and becomes evident once you remove the motors top cover.

In all, it took just over 2.5 hours to remove the motor from the head and rewire.

Photos to follow.


----------



## Richard King (Sep 10, 2013)

I have been inside their factory and will email them and see if I can get some help for you.  May take a few days.   Rich


----------



## RandyM (Sep 10, 2013)

Glad you got her home safe and sound. Thanks for keeping us up to date. Starting to get exciting, yes?


----------



## komatias (Sep 10, 2013)

Rich, thanks for the offer. No need to bother them. I am ready to wire up poperly tonight and see if my wiring is any good.

Randy, they sure are!


----------



## Richard King (Sep 10, 2013)

Email has been sent.  Last Time I asked my friends at PMC they contacted Cheviliar as a friend in Oklahoma needed a manual and electric print for a 1980's grinder he had..  PMC is  the research center  in Taiwan where I teach all the factories  men at a central location.  They will contact King Rich for me.  I have a pic's I'll see if I can attach with me standing next to the CEO of King Rich and he has a shirt with their name on it.   Kind of cool if you know what I mean. They will probably send me a PFG file withe manual and elec print for you.    I will be going back to Taiwan in October for a Class (s) reunion.  I will be sure to take lots of pictures.  Then I will have to get Photo Bucket.    Rich


----------



## Baker7 (Jun 8, 2020)

Hi *komatias*

I'm new to the forum only recently joined Just found your post. 
I have just bought 1989 a KRV2000 and require to do the same modifications to my motor so i can run it on a VFD. Any chance you can give me any more info on the wiring please. I removed the motor yesterday and the top covers to have a look at the windings/ wiring. Looks like its wired up as star. Do you know if the Star points are in the joins at the top of the motor where the 3 wires attach.

Any info would be most helpful on how you got round this problem please. Many thanks for your help in advance.

Cheers


----------



## higgite (Jun 8, 2020)

Hopefully he will see your post and respond to it, but he hasn't been seen here since 2017. This thread was last active in 2013.

Tom


----------



## Baker7 (Jun 8, 2020)

Thanks for that Tom. Fingers crossed

Andrew


----------



## Baker7 (Jun 10, 2020)

Just a wee update encase anyone else is requiring to do the same. motor converter to Delta.


----------

